# iball router wireless connectivity problem



## durga_kamakhya (Sep 9, 2013)

I am having iball 150M ADSL router I have been using this router for past one year without any problems.

Recently I noticed I can browse the internet via this router using a lan wire.

When connected wirelessly the router is unable to connect to internet.
When I boot any computer or bring a mobile phone etc those devices can connect to this router via wifi but 
can not access internet.

Where as in same situation if I put my lan wire then I can connect to internet.
What should I check or do? Following is router
Iball 150M Wireless-N ADSL2+ Router - iBall: Flipkart.com



Following is ping reply when connected with LAN wire in RJ-45

nerd@ubuntu:~$ ping www.google.com
PING www.google.com (74.125.236.178) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from maa03s16-in-f18.1e100.net (74.125.236.178): icmp_req=1
ttl=55 time=378 ms
64 bytes from maa03s16-in-f18.1e100.net (74.125.236.178): icmp_req=2
ttl=55 time=381 ms
64 bytes from maa03s16-in-f18.1e100.net (74.125.236.178): icmp_req=3
ttl=55 time=382 ms
^C
--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 3 received, 25% packet loss, time 3000ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 378.491/380.703/382.488/1.806 ms


Following is when going wireless

nerd@ubuntu:~$ ping www.google.com
ping: unknown host www.google.com


from a wireless connection
nerd@ubuntu:~$ ping 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=10 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=13 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=16 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=19 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.1.5 icmp_seq=22 Destination Host Unreachable
^C
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
29 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 28149ms


From a wired connection
nerd@ubuntu:~$ ping 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=254 time=0.495 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=254 time=0.572 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=254 time=0.626 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=254 time=0.480 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=254 time=0.506 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=6 ttl=254 time=0.464 ms
^C
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5000ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.464/0.523/0.626/0.064 ms



Scanning the wifi network

nerd@ubuntu:~$ sudo iwlist eth1 scanning | egrep 'Cell
|Encryption|Quality|Last beacon|ESSID'
Cell 01 - Address: Lolz:Lolz:Lolz:Lolz:Lolz
ESSID:"abit2"
Quality:5/5 Signal level:-40 dBm Noise level:-92 dBm
Encryption keyn

 Device: eth1 [abit2] --------------------------------------------------------
Type: 802.11 WiFi
Driver: wl
State: connected
Default: no
HW Address:

Capabilities:
Speed: 54 Mb/s

Wireless Properties
WEP Encryption: yes
WPA Encryption: yes
WPA2 Encryption: yes

Wireless Access Points (* = current AP)
*abit2: Infra, sssssss, Freq 2422 MHz, Rate 0 Mb/s, Strength 100 WPA2

IPv4 Settings:
Address: 192.168.1.5
Prefix: 24 (255.255.255.0)
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

DNS: 192.168.1.1



So that means at least I am connected to 192.168.1.1 via wireless my
IP is 192.168.1.5 but the internet is not working,
the internet is there in router I can access internet via a LAN wire under same conditions.But not using the wireless connections.


----------

